# F1 2012 - Abtrieb und Getriebe Einstellungen



## Stief (2. November 2012)

Servus Leute, 

ich spiele in F1 2012 gerade ne Karriere und bin auf folgendes Problem gestoßen:

In den Trainings optimiere ich meist meine Abtriebs- und Getriebeeinstellungen, sodass es im Qualifying optimal passt. (alternativ kann man ja auch das Schnell-Setup verwenden; ich mache das aber lieber selber)

Ich stelle also alles optimal ein und fahre ein gutes Qualifying (wenig Benzin, nur für 5 Runden), was am Ende z. B. den dritten Platz bedeutet. 

So, und nun das Problem:

Vor dem Rennen (und auch bereits im Qualifying) kann man ja keine Änderungen mehr am Abtrieb und v. a. auch nicht mehr am Getriebe machen - d. h. sobald das Rennen startet, und man mit mehr Sprit unterwegs ist, bedeutet das automatisch, dass man auf den Geraden gerade mal an den 7. Gang kommt und man nie in die Nähe des Drehzahlbegrenzers kommt --> das bedeutet eigentlich, dass das Setup völlig fürn Arsch vorher war, weil man auf den Geraden von den Konkurrenten mühelos stehengelassen wird. 

Habt ihr auch dieses Problem? Wenn ja, wie löst ihr es? 
Ist es quasi schon notwendig, im Qualifying alles auf das Renn-Setup abzustimmen?

Danke für eure Hilfe Jungs & Mädls!

Stief


----------



## target2804 (2. November 2012)

Ich kenne das Problem auch. Normalerweise ist es in der Formel 1 ja so, dass man am Lenkrad zw mehreren Einstellungen wählen kann, allerdings hab ich im Spiel selbst auch irgendwie keine Möglichkeit dazu. Die beste Erfahrung hab ich mit den schnellsetups gemacht, da dort das Problem geringfügiger ausfällt. Eine richtige Lösung habe ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Andregee (2. November 2012)

man muß beim setup eben einen kompromiss finden wie es die realfahrer auch tun müssen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. November 2012)

Ich für meinen Teil starte da im Rennen lieber 2-3 Plätze weiter hinten und geh von Anfang an beim Setup Richtung Renneinstellung. Aber mit einem guten Setup ist im Quali auch Platz 1 möglich mit einer guten Abstimmung fürs Rennen

mfg


----------



## steffen0278 (4. November 2012)

Das ist die Kust des Setup-Baus. Ein Kompromiss (bei F1 2012 jetzt angenommen) aus Qualy- und Rennsetup. Qualy kann meist von der Aufhängung her tiefer und weicher abgestimmt werden. Beim Rennsetup muß man das meist etwas höher und härter abstimmen, da ja mit mehr Sprit gefahren wird und der Wagen dadurch durchschläg (weniger Geschwindigkeit auf der Geraden).


----------

